
Talking Funny – Seinfeld, Gervais, Chris Rock, and Louis CK dissect comedy - cvs268
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKY6BGcx37k
======
gigatexal
Wha?! Louis CK took time out of his day to pause from masterbating to talk
comedy? (Why he still has a career is beyond me. He’s in the median of funny
comics imo)

